# Tabelle in Photoshop



## The-God (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Tabelle die ich z. B. in InDesign ja ohne weitere Probleme erstellen kann in Photoshop einzubinden, so dass ich diese dort ohne Qualitätsverluste skalieren etc. kann. Habe es bereits mit dem eps Format aus InDesign versucht leider wird die Tabelle sehr schwammig und unscharf beim vergrößern.

Gruß


----------



## dezign (19. Februar 2006)

Schonmal versucht eine Tabelle mittels Pfade zu erstellen ?


----------



## The-God (19. Februar 2006)

Das wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich wollte alles schön in InDesign erstellen Text formatieren etc. Wenn ich das mit Pfaden machen würde müsste ich ja bei jeder kleinen Änderung sofort alles neu erstellen bzw. verschieben. Deshalb wollte ich das so nicht machen.


----------



## oscarr (19. Februar 2006)

So ganz versteh ich dsa nicht. Versuch das Projekt so aufzubauen das Du das Bildmaterial in Photoshop soweit vorbereitest und es dann in Indesign einfügst.

Wegen den EPS und "schwammig & unscharf": Mach mal einen Probedruck. EPS haben die Eigenart in der Bildschirmdarstellung sehr schlecht auszusehen. 

Siehe auch Wiki und/oder in einem DTP Buch Deiner Wahl.


----------



## regurge (19. Februar 2006)

zeichne in PS mit Hilfe von Pfaden eine kleine Tabelle und leg dann eine eigene Form an, nun kannste es skalieren wie du willst.

Noch besser mach dir ein kleines Muster, was ja sehr schnell gezeichnet ist und füll damit den Hintergrund .. Vorteil du kannst schnell mehrere Tabellenabstände festlegen


----------



## Vale-Feil (20. Februar 2006)

Hi The-God schonmal die Überlegung gehabt die Tabele erst in Illustrator  einzubinden und dann in Photoshop? Wäre ein VErsuch wert.


----------



## thecamillo (20. Februar 2006)

Sollte vielleicht nicht erst mal die Frage geklärt werden, was eigentlich dein Ziel ist?

Warum in Photoshop eine Tabelle setzen? nonPrint Print?

Endprodukt soll was sein?

Die meisten hier sind Mediengestalter oder Designer und wir arbeiten eigentlich immer so, dass wir den wenigsten Aufwand erbringen müssen, um ans Ziel zu gelangen - deshalb ist es enorm wichtig zu erfahren: Wiso, Weshalb, Warum?

Die bereits angesprochenen Hilfen und Verbesserungsvorschläge können erst auf Ihre Effektivität geprüft werden, wenn wir eingehenst instruiert wurden!

Danke 

thecamillo


----------



## The-God (20. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab da mal eine Idee! Ist es vielleicht möglich das man eine Photoshop Datei in InDesign öffnet und dort die Tabelle einfügt? Müsste doch gehen oder?

Ich habe so eine Art Flyer gemacht und dafür brauche ich jetzt noch eine Tabelle. Das habe ich damit vor.

Gruß


----------



## Vale-Feil (20. Februar 2006)

hey the-god warum kahm die frage erst jetzt? Wäre viel einfacher gewesen dir darauf zu antworten ja du kannst eine PS Datei einfach in eine INDD öffnen, da InDesign ein Layout Programm ist und alle Datei Formate zusammenfügt, die man auftreiben kann. Also geht das ohne Probleme. 
Kleiner Tipp: beim nächsten Mal den Flyer direkt in inDesign erstellen damit du eine bessere Qualität der Schriften erhältst.

vale-feil


----------

